# I need Pietrooooooo



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2018)

I was wondering, since I know there's a lot of higher level players here, what level did you guys unlock Pietro? I just hit level 40 and I still don't have him. (sad ik)

He's one of my favorite villagers and I'm also trying to fill my campsite with sheep (info on Stella and others would be great too) so help would be nice :>


----------



## biker (Nov 23, 2018)

I really don't remember but It was at a low level. If you still haven't unlocked him, just keep playing, there's no other options anyway t_t


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2018)

biker said:


> I really don't remember but It was at a low level. If you still haven't unlocked him, just keep playing, there's no other options anyway t_t



Yeah I think that the villagers are unlocked at a random level. It's really sad.


----------



## Ghoste (Nov 23, 2018)

Ugh I need him too he's my favorite character! :[ I have 3 of the sheep unlocked and in my campsite so I'm just trying to get the rest that are in pocket camp. Sheep > All other characters imo haha. But, I'm about to hit level 45 and I still haven't unlocked him either so I think it's just random. I think I did read somewhere that all the released campers so far should be unlocked by like level 75?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2018)

Ghoste said:


> Ugh I need him too he's my favorite character! :[ I have 3 of the sheep unlocked and in my campsite so I'm just trying to get the rest that are in pocket camp. Sheep > All other characters imo haha. But, I'm about to hit level 45 and I still haven't unlocked him either so I think it's just random. I think I did read somewhere that all the released campers so far should be unlocked by like level 75?



Level 75 is too long to wait rip 

Also yes sheep>>>>everyone else


----------



## koopasta (Nov 23, 2018)

I unlocked Pietro at level 60 something, which proves that it's completely random. But don't lose hope! I struggled to get Octavian for the longest time, and I almost threw my phone in excitement whenever I did finally get him! It'll be worth it in the long run.


----------

